

Back to the Future of Watches - rompic
http://www.fluidtime.com/newsreader-en/items/back-to-the-future-of-watches.html

======
ChrisClark
Do they really care about smartwatches if they are suddenly making their app
work with the Apple Watch?

I bet this is just publicity, otherwise if they really cared about
smartwatches they would already have their app working with Android Wear.

Either that, or it's CEO blindness again, thinking only Apple exists. ;)

~~~
quotedmycode
I think it's just a matter of choosing the biggest market and going after
that. I think it helps that they already make apps for iphone. It's also a
question of support. Do you make your app square or rounded? With android, you
would have to support both, or perhaps one and have people complaining. With
Apple, you support square and you know everyone has a square screen. In any
case, I wish them the best of luck. I myself have a Moto 360 and it does
everything I would want it to do, and it looks nice on my wrist.

